# Hook up lead



## 96425 (Oct 2, 2005)

We have been given a hook-up lead by the dealer to our 1997 Hymer B644 - when we try to plug it into the van it seems as if the flap on the plug won't bend back far enough (without force) to let the plug go in fully......are there different types of hook-up lead? :? 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi wolsrup

The flap on your plug should go alongside the socket and hooks on to stop it pulling out.
Depending on the style of socket of course.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi wolsrup

The cap on the plug goes into the socket, you do not need to bend it back, just lift it level and let it slide in over the part where the plug fits in. It acts as a catch to stop the plug being pulled out. There is a small lever at the side that you need to press down to allow the plug to be withdrawn.

Mike


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi wolsrup

With my hook up I do have to hold the flap up with one hand while inserting the plug quite firmly with the other hand into the side of the van.

Condensation, if it was a leak I suspect you would find staining or severe dampness, if two of you slept in the bed then I suspect it is simply condensation and nothing to worry about.

The boiler tripping out with mine this is usually an indication of a gas problem.
I take it the isolator valve in front of the sink unit is fully on and you have plenty of gas in the bottle and if the gas Hob is working OK then I would get the dealer to sort it out. Our wardrobe gets nice and warm to, with respect to noise it may be worth have dealer look at that at the same time.

Not much Help but best of luck


----------

